
The Ultimate Twitter Search Tool? - buckpost
http://www.twitterrati.com/2008/12/25/the-ultimate-twitter-search-tool/
======
nirmal
<http://tweetgrid.com/> is the search engine. It's pretty cool. Chad is doing
a bunch of other things with Twitter. Check out his homepage
<http://jazzychad.net/>

He's really active on the Twitter API Google group, I'm glad to see his
Twitter projects are getting some love.

------
tlrobinson
Summize/Twitter Search supports boolean operations, which I prefer:

    
    
        something OR "another thing" OR "something else"

